# Would you buy an R36 hybrid?



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

As a result of this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128726-r36-will-hybrid.html I though I would add a poll

Would you buy an R36 hybrid?


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

NO, Nissan seems to have lost the plot. They are completely ruining the GTR breed. With changes they brought to R35 was a bit off putting let alone the hybrid. No RB26, no mannual trans, can't see myself in a hybrid.
Having said that, Nissan can see in the future and know what will be the next big thing that makes money, so this might be it.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I voted yes but would only buy one if lots of other criteria were met. eg . . . It would have to out perform the stock R35 whilst still being as practical, look the dogs, be within budget (lets say sub £70k) and not sound like a hybrid milk float.


----------



## WazTTed (Aug 7, 2007)

bring back the straight 6 and a proper manual transmission...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

For me Id be buying the car as a package with all the changes (for better or worse) so the questions not really worth answering (IMO) because you cannott say yes or no to something untill you have the details of what it is.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think the term "hybrid", when referring to a car, has somewhat of a stigma attached to it because of certain abominations such as the Honda Prius. A KERS equiped F1 car could also be referred to as a hybrid. It has two methods for making the wheels turn.

I won't be buying an R36, even if it came with JATO.
My R35 is my dream car. And it will probably be the last of its kind.

The R36 will out perform the R35 (Nissan aren't silly), but it will come at a cost.

There ya go. That's my humble opinion 

Oh, almost forgot. If the R36 looks like the photos I've seen, somebody needs a slap! LOL


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

These hybrids could potentially slow down global warming:bawling:


I dont want a silent wizzy motor in my car even if it does have a proper engine. Bigger turbo's and less weight is the way they should be going.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

no way never!!! ive got petrol in my veins and i love it  sod global warming its inevitable theres no way i will ever love an electric car i think they are all pants , i love the sound of an engine makes me feel warm and fuzzy having everything quiet is crap and dangerous


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bigchris350 said:


> no way never!!! ive got petrol in my veins and i love it  sod global warming its inevitable theres no way i will ever love an electric car i think they are all pants , i love the sound of an engine makes me feel warm and fuzzy having everything quiet is crap and dangerous


+1.

Same mindset as me :clap:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

The best thing about the R36 being a hybrid is it will take a damn long age to develop and so the R35 value won't nose dive for a good few years yet. I quite like the idea of an electric motor's huge torque off the line and then the effect of near frictionless acceleration. So, I’m not convinced but I would buy one if it’s the dog’s doo-daa’s.


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> For me Id be buying the car as a package with all the changes (for better or worse) so the questions not really worth answering (IMO) because you cannott say yes or no to something untill you have the details of what it is.


That is very true but it still made me laugh!

There are an awful lot of R35 owners on here who ordered their cars when;

:blahblah:they had not seen it
:blahblah:they had not driven it
:blahblah:they did not know what it would cost
:blahblah:they had no details of its performance

so clearly there are alot of people just mad enough to do exactly that! :clap:


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

...... also the R36 would have to be a heap beter than the R35 out of the factory. The more reliance the power plant makes on electric power the less opportunity there will be for us to tune it. 

Even if you crack the ECU an electric motor is not going to reveal a load of extra torque unless GTC come up with an "extra Nicad pack" for it.

So the R36 will have to be better than a tuned R35 which is a tall order


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

mugwump said:


> There are an awful lot of R35 owners on here who ordered their cars when;
> 
> :blahblah:they had not seen it
> :blahblah:they had not driven it
> ...


But I think, deep down, we all knew it would be great


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

mugwump said:


> Even if you crack the ECU an electric motor is not going to reveal a load of extra torque unless GTC come up with an "extra Nicad pack" for it.
> 
> So the R36 will have to be better than a tuned R35 which is a tall order


Actually, an electric motor has huge torque and this normally has to be limited to stop the wheels hopelessly spinning. This is why trains use electric motors. Don’t get me wrong, I like the smell of petrol but I wouldn’t bet on the ECU comment. It might open a whole new world of mapping.
The magabucks all hydrogen fuel cell cars in development are frighteningly quick and need to be limited by the ECU.

The R35 might just be the last great petrol only super car... ( I can hear the keyboards clicking already!!)


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

If it is based on the idea of KERS boost then damn yes!!!!

Kp


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

I am really pleased that the next generation will be a hybrid. I suspect that the next generation of most things will be a hybrid also!

I also run a Prius (and used to run a GWiz). That experience shows how effective electric motors are: instant torque from 0 rpm which, when used in combination with a internal combustion engine, is very effective indeed.

The prius has stacks of instant torque from standstill and often beats more powerful conventional everyday cars from the lights. The electric motor on my car is rated at 295 lb ft @ 0 rpm.

See this: John's Stuff - Toyota Prius - 2004 Tech Presentation 54

A GT-R with additional electric propulsion will be devastating. That's also why Ferrari, Porsche, BMW, etc are designing parallel hybrids.:clap:


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

yes but will always be broke as a joke


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No No No They'll be doing a diesel version next!!!!

& Mt R Wazztt, get with the programme, it's call progress LOL


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

No thanks, I think I will pass on that.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

after looking at what they have done with the p1, 918 and laFerrari and knowing Williams will be helping with the hybrid part I think it will be amazing. 

think instant response no turbo lag, torque throughout the whole rev range, more bhp and better fuel economy. 

considering the gt-s's patented drive-train is much better then the car's mentioned above its likely to be just as fast and knowing it going to cost far far less then them its SHOULD be a bargain. 

Anyone coming from an R35 i expect will want one. some from r34 and earlier may still want a manual car. but that's only a handful of people considering statistics where when people are given the option between manual and auto only 2% go for manual. The same stats were true for Porsche and Lamborghini hence they don't do manual anymore.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No No No NEVER !!!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

My assumption is that the engine will remain the same (well similar) V6 driving the rear wheels and instead of having the secondary system that sends power back to the front, they will have electric motors driving the front wheels when needed.

If so, I like the sound of it.... sounds tuneable  600hp engine plus 200 to the front wheels - awesome!!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

100% yes. I would wait until they were out for a while though I wouldn't want one of the first ones though lol


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

grahamc said:


> My assumption is that the engine will remain the same (well similar) V6 driving the rear wheels and instead of having the secondary system that sends power back to the front, they will have electric motors driving the front wheels when needed.
> 
> If so, I like the sound of it.... sounds tuneable  600hp engine plus 200 to the front wheels - awesome!!!


dont think they will get rid of the attessa 4 wheel drive system.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

100% YES !!! (if I can afford it)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Definite yes from me too. Seeing the P1 and the 918, I'm convinced it will be amazing.

I also think it's going to be engine driving the rear and motors on the front. Makes the most sense.

Having driven the tesla, if they can keep improving range etc I wouldn't be against a 100% electric car. The torque delivery of an electric motor makes a petrol engine feel like a dinosaur. All the noise and mechanical din, not to mention heat and fluids, temperature control all designed to remove the hurdles created by having to run an internal combustion engine. 

With electric cars, you just need to keep the batteries cool. No ancillary systems, so easy and so clean, built in power regeneration on slow down, and massively efficienct energy transfer.

No drive train needed, no gearbox to break or lose efficiency. You can run a motor per wheel if you want with torque vectoring handled by a control system for both acceleration and braking. The possibilities for future cars are SO much better than what current technology allows.

It makes me laugh when people "miss" the manual gearbox. We only have gearboxes at all because internal combustion engines don't have great torque curves. It's akin to missing the choke, or the radiator - things that are only there to cover up the inadequacies of the power source.

From the inside of the industry, I'm personally not seeing any evidence of hydrogen cell technology development. I can't say the same about electric cars.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Impossible said:


> dont think they will get rid of the attessa 4 wheel drive system.


Just like the manual gearbox....



CT17 said:


> 100% YES !!! (if I can afford it)


me too



Adamantium said:


> Definite yes from me too. Seeing the P1 and the 918, I'm convinced it will be amazing.
> 
> I also think it's going to be engine driving the rear and motors on the front. Makes the most sense.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying....I still miss a manual gearbox, but would never want one a GTR. Then I am also a sucker for older classic cars, not that fast, not that comfortable, not that economical, but still so much more! 

For example.... saw a Jensen Interceptor on the road over the weekend, looked and sounded awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Using an electric motor as a torque-fill, a la P1, 918, LaFerrari, etc as mentioned above has turned the hybrid debate on its head.

If it's a better all rounder than a Stage 4.25 R35 and it's affordable, then I'd get one after they'd been out a year or two, so reliability can be assessed and the tuning ability.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Ill sell my engine and exhaust now, to be ready.

Danny


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Definite yes from me too. Seeing the P1 and the 918, I'm convinced it will be amazing.
> 
> I also think it's going to be engine driving the rear and motors on the front. Makes the most sense.
> 
> ...


 Exactly that. I also had a Tesla test drive and loved the instant torque (although didn't warm to the car so bought a Leaf!)


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the hybrid will focus on performance like the mclaren and porsche.

it will be welcomed... however if you dont like change you can always buy your fav r32,33,34,35 or another manufactures car.

nissan will have the first budget hybrid supercar, thats its aim before the others do.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

however i dont want terthing issues and a heavy chassis, so id pass most likely... we have seen all the negative problems weight causes with the r35. unless they improve cooling (engine, trans and brakes), power handling (gr6 is a nightmare) these issues are issues because od weight.

nissan will likely use a modified r35 chassis, so weight will still be up despite more power.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

electric motors for the front...? how are they going to torque fill the rears? and if you want to do electric only mode you will only have front wheel drive. 

when you need more power to the rears and rear only...the electric motors wont be able to help. Thing with the attessa system is it switch's from 2 wheel to 4 wheel drive as and when it thinks you need it.


----------

